# Cool flower and bug! ID’s please



## cnycharles (Sep 12, 2020)

I stepped over to this flower at break, and thought I saw the dried up remnants of a small praying mantis on the flower. I couldn’t see the spines on the arms like the usual ones you see in our area so I thought it had died there and parts had fallen off. But when I poked it moved!
Which species is this? The brown is not solid, it looks exactly like dead stick camouflage



It is not large at all, very small


----------



## Ray (Sep 12, 2020)

Don’t know the plant, but that’s an acrobatic praying mantis.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 12, 2020)

Yes it is gravity defying  . Does anyone know which species it is? (Whether native or foreign) ty


----------



## abax (Sep 12, 2020)

I'm guessing native. I've seen the darker ones around from time to time...
perhaps immature?


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Sep 13, 2020)

The flower looks like Salvia azurea and the mantis looks like a juvenile Carolina mantis, but I'm less sure about that ID.


----------



## Jenny St. Michel (Sep 13, 2020)

Looks like a stick bug. I see them around every now and then. There’s a bunch of different kinds depending on your location. If you google stick bug and your location I bet you could find it. I don’t think they are harmful.


----------



## Rockbend (Sep 13, 2020)

That far north, it is probably the Chinese Mantis.

A little immature for being this late in the season, it had better eat and grow a lot before the cold comes.


----------

